# Is the Crossfire selling?



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess not!

I've just got some junk mail though from my local dealer.

"Crossfire : New Â£22,995 SAVE Â£4,685"

That's a hell of a saving on a relatively new model.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I did a search only last week and found that there were plenty to be had for a good price. So glad now I didn't follow hubby's train of thought and get one. :lol: Not that I dislike them - far from it - but I'd be rather miffed at that level of loss so soon on a new model.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

In contrast the 350Z list price is due (or may have by now) to increase by Â£500 according to my brothers dealer.

Perhaps that is because the 350Z is a fine motor, and the Chrossfire is a load of old tripe. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> In contrast the 350Z list price is due (or may have by now) to increase by Â£500 according to my brothers dealer.
> 
> Perhaps that is because the 350Z is a fine motor, and the Chrossfire is a load of old tripe. :wink:


I believe it has already....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dont forget that there is the new roadster out now (or coming soon). Maybe this will sell?

Also with the new SLK maybe they prefer to buy them than the Crossfire.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Who cares?


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> I believe it has already....


The extra Â£500 was slapped on orders after July 1st. I ordered after that but must be a jammy get as I didn't get stung for the extra dosh - phew. More spare change for extras


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mind you Audi also dropped the list price of the TT a year after launch causing the early customers to lose an instant and wholly unecessary Â£5K off their residuals. I was one of those who got burned.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm trying hard to think of a Â£25-30k car that I less rather have than the crossfire.

I honestly think I would prefer a Vauxhall Signum.

Or even a Renault vel Satis.

Alternatively I could just burn the money.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Or even a Renault vel Satis.


 8) Great minds etc


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vernan said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Or even a Renault vel Satis.
> ...


Crossfire - pants.....

Looked at it - driven it - walked away from it.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

My local dealer is selling a cancelled (unregistered) order for Â£3.5K discount.

Does not bode well for depreciation.

Alchemist.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Spoke to a Chrysler dealer today and he has an unregistered coupe there for 27k, he said that they'd take 21.5k for it, obviously not shifting.


----------

